# SWAT



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks like SWAT might happen this year. I sure hope so. My truck is running great, I've got a few bucks, and am chomping at the bit to get into a woodturning symposium? I jus tgave Jim Bob the ok to sign me up for it. ..... . . Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2021)

My vacation is scheduled, I plan to book a room this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 24, 2021)

Hmmmm.....maybe......maybe.......gotta talk to certain people!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2021)

What the dates? Location? Other info? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> What the dates? Location? Other info? Chuck











Southwest Association of Woodturners


Welcome to SWAT (Southwest Association of Woodturners). This organization exists to promote the art of woodturning.



www.swaturners.org

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 24, 2021)

But is doesn't say where - I don't think. In Wacko again?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> But is doesn't say where - I don't think. In Wacko again?


Always in Waco at the convention center.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 24, 2021)

Danged, hoping it would be moved back to Wichita Falls - haven't been there in decades.


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Danged, hoping it would be moved back to Wichita Falls - haven't been there in decades.


Hasn't changed too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2021)

I recently changed jobs again. So once again I can't attend.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 24, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I recently changed jobs again. So once again I can't attend.


But you got the good job this time!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> But you got the good job this time!!!!!!



It didn't pan out, they tried to change my job description and have me do something that wasn't discussed with me in 3 interviews. I changed jobs again this week. Today was the first day in orientation. Waiting for the results of the drug test to come back so I can get in a truck. Starting all over again, that's how it goes in trucking. I'll be shuttling auto parts for Chrysler to the plants or paint from the manufacturer as I have a hazmat and tanker endorsement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2021)

Okay, booked my room last night, keeping my fingers crossed!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll be shuttling auto parts for Chrysler to the plants or paint from the manufacturer as I have a hazmat and tanker endorsement


Sorry to hear about your job change, Greg, but if you get a chance to interact with the paint guys at the plant with your new gig try to get a hold of some Fordite, aka Detroit Agate. Jewelry and pen folks (me) go crazy for that stuff. This picture is not my work, but gives you an idea how cool the stuff is.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2021)

Love that stuff but it's way too expensive for me. I've had one piece I turned a pen from. Really cool looking when turned

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 25, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Love that stuff but it's way too expensive for me


That’s why we need someone on the inside!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2021)

I won't have access to the inside of the plant other than the docks.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I won't have access to the inside of the plant other than the docks.


As you are backing up to the dock, just hit the accelerator - Problem solved - access to the inside of the plant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 25, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Sorry to hear about your job change, Greg, but if you get a chance to interact with the paint guys at the plant with your new gig try to get a hold of some Fordite, aka Detroit Agate. Jewelry and pen folks (me) go crazy for that stuff. This picture is not my work, but gives you an idea how cool the stuff is.
> 
> View attachment 205900


I've seen a lot of fordite, but not one that big and uniform.

Reminds me of Chinese carved lacquerware only it's carved enamelware. Wonder if someone is making it - can't be many more than 100 layers/coats in that pen.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I won't have access to the inside of the plant other than the docks.


That’s why being as creative as you are will come in handy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I've seen a lot of fordite, but not one that big and uniform.


I was able to get a hold of 3 pen blanks. Now I need to get up to courage turn them. Afraid I’ll blow them up. And as Eric says, it ain’t cheap. That’s why we need a very creative insider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 25, 2021)

Did you buy it by the gram?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 25, 2021)

No, by the piece.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2021)

I used new carbide when I turned mine. VERY, VERY, VERY light cuts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 25, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I used new carbide when I turned mine. VERY, VERY, VERY light cuts


I’m thinkin sand all the way, starting on the belt sander and then lathe at 100 and up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2021)

Knock the corners off first with the belt sander. Try and turn it. It's not too bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2021)

I've got some small pieces I got from @Tclem a couple years back, haven't gotten the courage up to do anything with them yet.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 25, 2021)

Besides sweating it blowing up, I’ve not yet figured the best kit to mount it on. My first thought was a long single barrel but maybe a double barrel would be better. Should be something that permits a curvature to show off the layers and not a straight cut.


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 26, 2021)

Woodturninz has some for sale starting at $40

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Woodturninz has some for sale starting





Tom Smart said:


> I was able to get a hold of 3 pen blanks. Now I need to get up to courage turn them. Afraid I’ll blow them up. And as Eric says, it ain’t cheap. That’s why we need a very creative insider.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205927


I have turned plenty of these. I use an old set of bushing and turn them down real close on the belt sander then mount them on the lathe. Super super light cuts. I’ll only have 1/16” of material when I mount them on the lathe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Woodturninz has some for sale starting at $40


I may know where you can get them cheaper

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2021)

Here are a few I’ve done. Was it ca finishes. Some guys say to use a paint sealer from auto zone

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 28, 2021)

Tony said:


> Okay, booked my room last night, keeping my fingers crossed!!


Where are you staying


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> Where are you staying


Courtyard Marriott right there.


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 28, 2021)

Might stay at the Hilton attached to the convention center

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guylaizure (Apr 11, 2021)

When does registration open up.


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> When does registration open up.


As I understand it should be soon, rhey said mid April. I'll let you know when I know.


----------

